# Instructions on skinning an alligator



## killitgrillit (Aug 10, 2010)

Y'all this is from American tannings website, it shows how to skin and care for the hide. Thought it might help some of the firstimers.
I have used there services many times with excellent results and great customer care.
http://www.amtan.com/download/skinning.pdf


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Great folks.*

Great info and great people to work with.
   Ask for a tour of the place they will take you.

          Great job man,  frydaddy40


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 10, 2010)

The tannery which is plott hide and fur company here in griffin is ran by chris plott the name has changed to american tannery a trick to getting all the the flesh off the hide and cleaning it up before salting it down is spread it out and take a pressure washer to flesh it out. Wear a pair of goggles to do it so that nothing flys up in your eyes. You will be amazed how clean it gets.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 10, 2010)

And for all the starting cuts this blade works like a champ, I keep it in one of those folding pocket knifes like you get at home depot, then when I start skinning  I use a good skinning knife.
And a pair of saw horses and 2ea 2x12x12 boards makes it alot easier to accomplish this task and your back won't hurt as bad.


----------

